# Hows this letter to residents sound?



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i need to implement some rules for next year to make my job a lot easier. any opinions? anything you have to add? 

Genuine Snow Services would like to make you aware of a few changes and requiest we have implemented for this year. Both for peoples safety and to help us do our job better. 

1. the north corner of the property is off limits for parking, we need this area to pile snow. This is the corner closest to the interstate and Franklin Ave.

2. All end/corner parking spots are to be left open in the event of snow. We will mark these spots by a orange fiberglass pole at the front of the parking spot. we need these areas to pile snow, this snow will be cleared out within 48 hours by skidloader. 

3. please while we are pushing, do not walk in the parking lot or drives if possible. stay on the sidewalk if available. we are experiencing a lot of people walking thier dogs and walking to thier cars by passing through the lot and not traveling the sidewalks. We realize there are not sidewalks in some spots but the more you can do to stay out of the parking lot, the less chance there is of an accident happening. 

4. Please give us ample room to do our job, people try to hurry around us by sliding in behind us or around us to get where they are going. Please just give us a minute to get done or in a safe spot to stop and we will motion you to go by. There have been numerous close calls where people have gone behind us and were almot backed into. If possible, drive around another way to get where you are going or park somewhere different for the moment. AGAIN, DO NOT ASSUME WE SEE YOU AND REMEMBER WE ARE BACKING UP CONSTANTLY. STOP BEFORE DRIVING BY US AND WAIT FOR US TO MOTION YOU BY OR DRIVE PAST YOU. We are just trying to avoid anyone getting hit or hitting us. 

5. All cars need to be moved to a cleared area within 12 hours of the storms end. This will enable us to clean all of the stalls and make the lot safer and cleaner for you. Any cars not moved within 12 hours, the owners will be contacted, and will be towed after the owner is notified. 

Thank you for your cooperation
Genuine Snow Services


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First off I hope your going to use spell check! 
who is this for?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

this is a rough rough draft. its for an apartment complex.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That letter is going to be like a bug zapper,


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It sounds very good and professional except for the end of #5.I would re word it maybe something like this to make it more clear:Any cars not moved within 12 hours of the storm's end will be towed after the owner is notified.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

grandview;1619913 said:


> That letter is going to be like a bug zapper,


what? ******** will drink beer and stare at it for hours?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I think we have a candidate for snow nazi. While I commend you for trying, apartment dwellers are the last of the food chain to read something let alone understand what you are talking about


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you sending it or the property manager? You should pass on your concerns and needs to them. Personally I think the property manager should be the one sending and addressing these issues. They are the ones who will be taking the calls I assume.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Haha. Good read. Good luck.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be giving something like this to the p.m. i wrote this after 2 days of plowing with no sleep. not even sure what it says. already the p.m. has though leaving certain spots open was a good idea. this particular apt complex is very large, and has NO place to pile snow. it was very poorly designed. the pm knows this and it is always a headache every storm. but it pays good so i deal with it. 

I think the longest run with no where to put snow is 53 garage doors or something like that. all the snow has to be pushed to the end and around a corner.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pointless......

You'd be better off to post a sign at each entrance/ exit.

DANGER! WATCH FOR SNOWPLOW!

Probably just as effective....


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

It sounds like a set of rules for a government building posted byt the building's super. I don't think as a resident of that building who pays good money to be living there, would appreciate your wording whatsoever....

Try and sand it down a bit by ASKING nicely that people respect the work that you are doing, and the logistics involved. You SHOULD be speaking directly to the PM and asking him or her to relay your sentiments to the tenants in a way he or she sees fit.

My 2cnts.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Drakeslayer;1620004 said:


> Are you sending it or the property manager? You should pass on your concerns and needs to them. Personally I think the property manager should be the one sending and addressing these issues. They are the ones who will be taking the calls I assume.


Pretty much your best bet.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

ducaticorse;1620081 said:


> It sounds like a set of rules for a government building posted byt the building's super. I don't think as a resident of that building who pays good money to be living there, would appreciate your wording whatsoever....
> 
> Try and sand it down a bit by ASKING nicely that people respect the work that you are doing, and the logistics involved. You SHOULD be speaking directly to the PM and asking him or her to relay your sentiments to the tenants in a way he or she sees fit.
> 
> My 2cnts.


This......


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I for one will admit that these feelings about apartment lots merit further discussion. I never met a apartment manager that really cared about snow removal so I don't think you can do much about the situation. You just have to realize the problems and charge more


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ducaticorse;1620081 said:


> It sounds like a set of rules for a government building posted byt the building's super. I don't think as a resident of that building who pays good money to be living there, would appreciate your wording whatsoever....
> 
> Try and sand it down a bit by ASKING nicely that people respect the work that you are doing, and the logistics involved. You SHOULD be speaking directly to the PM and asking him or her to relay your sentiments to the tenants in a way he or she sees fit.
> 
> My 2cnts.


This is actually well said duc. So I think the concensus is that you need to reword this letter, we know your intentions but the tenents wont, as is you will prob come off as an A$$


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

This letter is a good try, but it probably won't work. We own apartment buildings and do our own snow removal, and the tenants don't even listen to me. It's very unlikely they're going to follow any instructions from the contractor. The only suggestion I have is to contact the PM and get permission to block off the spaces you need to stack snow at the beginning of the season. When you're operating equipment during peak thru traffic times, ie morning or afternoon commute, keep an extra guy to direct traffic. Good luck


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I have decided concrete filled buckets to block certain spots is my best shot. This letter was mostly me fighting
Venting.


----------

